# names for rats - what name goes with Gus?



## CarlaBoo21 (Aug 5, 2013)

so i recently posted a question asking for name ideas for my two adopted pet rats. I came up with one name, Gus, i think it suits the older one but im still stuck on finding a name for the other rat. I would like to find something that suits him but a name that will also sound ok with Gus.

any ideas? 

p.s. i like short two-syllable names

maybe Elmo?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Ty? Harley? Cody? Sorry not good with names :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Jac or Joque

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like Psych - so, Shaun.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Errol!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Gizmo, Jinx, Gary, Milo, Jerry, Tom, or Cosmo.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I like Psych - so, Shaun.


I was just about to post that. I second Shaun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

I think that you should call one Gus and another a fancy name, or a silly name. Gus and Theodore. Gus and Frederick. Gus and Emperor. Gus and Popsicle. Gus and Jello. Gus and Charles.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I second Errol. Gus & Errol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kris (Apr 6, 2013)

I second Jaq. Ya know, Jaq and Gus from Cinderella.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, I vote Jaq and Gus too. Now all you need is to adopt a fat black and white cat and name it Lucifer.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Kris said:


> I second Jaq. Ya know, Jaq and Gus from Cinderella.


Lol that's what I meant bit couldn't remember the spelling. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I love all my girls said:


> Lol that's what I meant but couldn't remember the spelling.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Ooh I adore the name Cody as well! How about Henry, Charlie, Scrambler, whiskers, George or Albert?


----------

